# Arts Archives



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Are their re-releases good?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Arts Archives releases are part of the Arts label. I have some of their regular discs and they are generally very good. The Archives recordings are just older.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/labels/146--arts

https://www.discogs.com/label/630638-Arts-Archives


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Do you have a link?


Not really looking at any particular one. I'm just wondering if they are quality releases or bootlegs basically.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

adriesba said:


> Not really looking at any particular one. I'm just wondering if they are quality releases or bootlegs basically.


They're deffo not bootleg quality but the recorded sound will depend on the release. Some of those Arts Archives releases are from the 78 era so their sound will be compromised but others are from the 60s and 70s. There's a Brahms symphony recording by Kempe from the mid-70s on there, for example. I havent any of them though.


----------

